# un/une après-midi - genre



## reka

J'ai un livre pour enseigner le français, et là c'est écrit: Bonne après-midi.

  Je pensais que après-midi c'était du genre masculin? Mais c'est féminin?



Merci!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour Reka

Après-midi est masculin ou féminin, au choix. Personnellement j'écrirais plutôt "bon après-midi".


----------



## reka

D'accord, merci!


----------



## micka

En ce qui me concerne, j'écris "Bonne après-midi", mais je dis cela uniquement pour appuyer le fait que les deux se disent .
Google a une légère préférence pour "un après-midi".
Peut-être que la situation géographique joue un rôle dans la variation du genre de ce mot


----------



## Nicomon

Je dis et j'écris aussi _*Bon* après-midi_ / *Un* après-midi (j'ai même tendance à corriger ceux qui le disent ou l'écrivent au féminin). Même chose pour _avant-midi_, qui est courant au Québec et en Belgique pour _matin/matinée_.

J'ajoute à l'article du CNRTL cité plus haut... cette page de la BDL et en particulier celle-ci


> Par ailleurs, les deux noms peuvent être masculins ou féminins; l’usage est flottant et les deux genres sont acceptés. Certains ouvrages, dont le _Dictionnaire de l’Académie_, privilégient toutefois le masculin.


 
Edit: À l'oral, on entend bien sûr « bonne » dans les deux cas, en raison de la liaison.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour,

je sais qu'*après-midi* peut être féminin ou masculin.

Je me demandais s'il y avait une tendance claire pour utiliser l'un ou l'autre genre.
Cela fait très longtemps que je ne vis pas en France et j'ai la fâcheuse tendance à l'écrire d'une façon (féminin) puis de corriger, et de re-corriger... 

Savez-vous si la perception reste toute personnelle, régionale, de génération ?
Merci de vos commentaires.
Martine


----------



## Calamitintin

Moi je le mets toujours au masculin. Mais j'ai l'impression que la tendance est plutôt à l'incertitude.  Et à vrai dire, on ne le voit qu'assez rarement écrit, et à l'oral le cet/cette ne permet pas de dire le genre...


----------



## Maître Capello

Et moi j'utilise l'un ou l'autre genre selon le contexte… ou l'inspiration du moment… 



Calamitintin said:


> Et à vrai dire, on ne le voit qu'assez rarement écrit, et à l'oral le cet/cette ne permet pas de dire le genre...



Je ne suis pas de ton avis… Pourquoi _après-midi_ ne se verrait-il que rarement à l'écrit ?  Et pour ce qui est du déterminant, le déterminant indéfini fait clairement cette distinction tant à l'écrit qu'à l'oral…


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Merci pour vos réponses, mais, Maître Capello, je demandais quelle était la tendance actuelle . Avez-vous une idée ?
Quand vous dites : "j'utilise l'un ou l'autre genre selon le contexte" quel contexte vous fait préférer l'un ou l'autre ?
Merci et pardon pour être aussi pénible


----------



## tilt

Je dirais qu'il n'y a pas de tendance !

Sans doute certaines personnes utilisent-elles toujours le féminin ou le masculin, mais pour ma part, je fais comme Me Capello : c'est selon le contexte.
Je ne vois quère qu'un critère qui pourrait éventuellement dicter une préférence : dans les cas où _matin_ serait préféré à _matinée_, nous mettrions sans doute _après-midi _au masculin, et inversement. Mais _matin _et _matinée _étant souvent interchangeables, le choix d'un genre reste totalement libre.

Notons quand même que l'Académie Française recommande le masculin.


----------



## Maître Capello

Cintia&Martine said:


> Quand vous dites : "j'utilise l'un ou l'autre genre selon le contexte" quel contexte vous fait préférer l'un ou l'autre ?


Je ne sais pourquoi, mais _un*e* après-midi_ me semble plus poétique que _un après-midi_… De plus, certains adjectifs ou adverbes vont me faire préférer un genre ou l'autre :

_pendant *tout* l'après-midi
__par un*e* *belle* après-midi_


----------



## arundhati

Clairement le féminin pour moi ! Bon d'accord, la raison est tout à fait subjective : Maupassant et Flaubert utilisent le féminin. Franchement, je ne me vois pas faire autrement !


----------



## Zoulllien

Une spécialiste de la langue m'a expliqué que chaque genre avait un sens différent. Après-midi au masculin désigne le moment de la journée (entre le matin et le soir). Exemple: _Je pars cet après-midi_.
Après-midi au féminin désigne une durée, entre la matinée et la soirée. 
Exemple: _J'ai travaillé toute l'après-midi_.


----------



## Grop

Zoulllien said:


> Après-midi au masculin désigne le moment de la journée (entre le matin et le soir).
> ...
> Après-midi au féminin désigne une durée, entre la matinée et la soirée.



Bonjour, c'est aussi mon impression, même si je suis certain de ne pas appliquer cette "règle" de façon systématique.


----------



## Maître Capello

Zoulllien said:


> Une spécialiste de la langue m'a expliqué que chaque genre avait un sens différent. Après-midi au masculin désigne le moment de la journée (entre le matin et le soir). Exemple: _Je pars cet après-midi_.
> Après-midi au féminin désigne une durée, entre la matinée et la soirée.
> Exemple: _J'ai travaillé toute l'après-midi_.


Cette règle me paraît bien artificielle…


----------



## jprr

Maître Capello said:


> Cette règle me paraît bien artificielle…


A moi aussi; même avec des guillemets.
Disons un essai de rationalisation, comme arranger des cerises sur un bâton.
De là à laisser penser qu'il s'agit d'un cerisier


----------



## CapnPrep

C'est typiquement le genre de question qu'on peut poser à G*****, non pas pour avoir la réponse définitive, mais justement pour voir s'il y a des tendances qui se dégagent et qui mériteraient une étude plus fine :cet après-midi 1 310 000 (83%) / cette après-midi 275 000 (17%)
un après-midi 497 000 (65%) / une après-midi 271 000 (35%)
bon après-midi 135 000   (57%) / bonne après-midi 99 800 (43%)
tout l'après-midi 153 000 (49%) / toute l'après-midi 160 000 (51%)
long après-midi 2 220 (42%) / longue après-midi 3 030 (58%)
bel après-midi 47 700   (30%) / belle après-midi 112 000 (70%)
​


tilt said:


> Notons quand même que l'Académie Française recommande le masculin.


Notons aussi qu'elle a été particulièrement inconstante à ce sujet à travers les éditions successives du _Dictionnaire_.


----------



## Moity Jean

Pas vraiment d'accord en ce qui concerne Flaubert qui dit "un après-midi" aussi (L'Education sentimentale , II, 2)

D'après Grévisse : "Après-midi est masculin selon l'Académie; dans l'usage il est des deux genres" ...... "il" (et pas "elle") est des deux genres .... peut-on y voir une préférence de Grévisse ? Je n'irai pas jusque là !!


----------



## fozzano

Un usage hésitant alors que l'académie recommande le masculin marque une très nette baisse de l'influence de cette assemblée: il y a un siècle, il lui avait suffit de recommander le masculin pour automobile, pour que l'usage se fixe sur le féminin


----------



## Maître Capello

Moity Jean said:


> D'après Grevisse : "Après-midi est masculin selon l'Académie; dans l'usage il est des deux genres" ...... "il" (et pas "elle") est des deux genres .... peut-on y voir une préférence de Grevisse ? Je n'irai pas jusque là !!


Tu dois sans doute avoir une ancienne édition du _Bon Usage_… Dans la dernière, Grevisse/Goosse dit ceci :


> _Après-midi_ était masc. pour l’Ac. en 1932. Elle a reconnu en 1986 qu’il est des deux  genres, mais elle ajoute depuis 1992 : « On doit préférer le masc. » Pourquoi ?  Celui-ci est sans doute plus fréquent, surtout dans la langue parlée, mais les  deux genres se rencontrent depuis longtemps dans la langue écrite, parfois à  l’intérieur d’un même livre, voire à la même page.


Quant au pronom _il_ écrit par Grevisse, il fait référence au *terme/mot* (masc.) _après-midi_ (ce dernier est en effet en italique dans le texte). On ne peut donc en aucun cas conclure que Grevisse a une préférence.


----------



## Ploupinet

Moi je l'utilise toujours au masculin. C'est peut-être simplement parce qu'on m'a appris à l'école qu'il était masculin, je n'en sais rien, mais je trouve ça bizarre au féminin !


----------



## Moity Jean

J'ai l'édition de 1980 (bien vu !) et je découvre ... horreur ...qu'elle a presque 30 ans ! 
Ô temps suspens ton vol comme disait Alphonse .... je ne sais pas si je dois te remercier de m'avoir fait prendre conscience de la chose !

Bien amicalement.


----------



## arundhati

Moity Jean said:


> Pas vraiment d'accord en ce qui concerne Flaubert qui dit "un après-midi" aussi (L'Education sentimentale , II, 2)...


Voici le lien vers le texte intégral. C'est facile à vérifier.


----------



## tilt

Zoulllien said:


> Une spécialiste de la langue m'a expliqué que chaque genre avait un sens différent. Après-midi au masculin désigne le moment de la journée (entre le matin et le soir). Exemple: _Je pars cet après-midi_.
> Après-midi au féminin désigne une durée, entre la matinée et la soirée.
> Exemple: _J'ai travaillé toute l'après-midi_.


C'est précisément la raison pour laquelle j'ai fait le rapprochement avec _matin _et _matinée_, qui connaissent la même différence de sens (comme encore _soir _et _soirée_).
Mais j'avoue sincèrement que comme les autres, je ne suis pas certain de la respecter.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait de règle précise. quant à moi, je peux utiliser les deux genres, au feeling, je crois, peut-être par sensibilité personnelle au contexte.

J'ai lu quelque part que la forme féminine serait plus poétique et plus douce...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Merci beaucoup à tous pour votre intérêt... je continuerai donc à hésiter


----------



## Nicomon

Dans mon cas... masculin, toujours.   Comme je dis le matin / le soir. 

Donc :  Tout l'après-midi / Un bel après-midi / Un après-midi pluvieux... etc.

Même si je sais que l'Académie approuve les deux genres, j'ai tendance à reprendre ceux et celles qui le disent au féminin.  

Il faut dire que plutôt que « la matinée », je dis « l'avant-midi ». Au masculin aussi. 
Mais ça, c'est québécois (et belge) selon cette page de la BDL : 
http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?t1=1&id=2715


----------



## Reliure

Eh bien moi je dis instinctivement "cet après-midi" quand je plannifie une activité ou que je parle d'un moment à venir, 
et :
" une après-midi "/"cette après-midi" quand je parle d'un moment passé, ou quand on est en soirée.
Mais ça, après tout ce temps je pense que tout le monde s'en f...


----------



## geostan

Quant à moi [simpliste que je suis], je l'ai toujours fait du masculin, tout en reconnaissant qu'il pouvait être de l'un ou l'autre genre. Il faut voir dans mon choix l'nfluence de l'apprentissage étranger qui semblait préférer le masculin comme si c'était la norme. Mais même les manuels que j'utilisais ne sont pas rigides à ce sujet.

Cela dit, j'aime l'idée de voir dans le féminin l'équivalent de journée, matinée, soirée. Ou bien l'idée qu'il fait plus poétique.


----------



## quinoa

J'arriiiiiiiiive pour donner aussi mon avis. J'alterne masculin et féminin et avoue ne pas trop savoir qu'est-ce qui guide mon choix....


----------

